# darktable behaves funny



## tankist02 (Feb 1, 2015)

In lighttable mode (some) thumbnails are constantly refreshed and this process never stops.

Does anyone else have this problem?

My setup: FreeBSD 10-STABLE amd64, Nikon D610, darktable is latest version from the official packages, all options are default.


----------



## nakal (Feb 1, 2015)

No, but I have different kinds of problems here and there. Sometimes I cannot close darktable, yesterday I could not delete bad pictures, sometimes I cannot export pictures to JPEG. Darktable is not tested well on FreeBSD and it is also not the optimal platform, because it is very slow without the multiprocessing support, as implemented on Linux.


----------



## abishai (Feb 1, 2015)

Try to increase mipmap cache memory beyond sane limits.


----------



## tankist02 (Feb 4, 2015)

Increasing mipmap helped. But I agree with nakal - darktable is very very slow on FreeBSD. More than a minute to export one image. Compared with a few seconds on Linux. On Linux all cores are used plus OpenCL is supported (I have NVidia card for that reason). I heard that OpenCL is coming to FreeBSD, but I am not sure about the timeline.


----------



## tankist02 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm trying the latest version of darktable - 1.6.3. It works OK except very slow export (more than 5 minutes for one image). I have a 4-core machine and I set the number of background threads in the core options to 4. Still very slow and judging by the top only 1 core used during image export. Any advice on how to speed up darktable? BTW for comparison rawtherapee uses all coreas and is quite fast, but it doesn't produce as good output as darktable.


----------

